# Python-2.6 und Tkinter ( gelöst )

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich kann Python nicht mit dem tk-USE-Flag compilieren.

die Fehlermeldung lautet :

Failed to build these modules:

_tkinter                       

ich bin jetzt schon seit Wochen auf der suche nach einer Lösung.

Alles googlen hat nichts geholfen.

Danke für die Hilfe.

73 Henry

PS: System Pentium 4Last edited by henry on Sat Sep 04, 2010 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Könntest du bitte deine "emerge --info" Ausgabe und auch die komplette build.log bereitstellen? (zb nopaste Service oder ähnliches nutzen)

denn mit den wenigen Infos wird dier hier vermutlich kaum jemand weiterhelfen können....

----------

## henry

Hallo Josef.95,

danke für Deine Mühe.

Hier ermerge -info

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 03 Sep 2010 05:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5-r1, 1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.3.6-r1, 4.1.2, 4.2.0, 4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1 PUEL RTCW-ETEULA skype-eula googleearth"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de de_DE"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac abyss acl acpi alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr chipcard cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus digitalradio dlloader dri drm dts dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fts3 gdbm gif gmplayer gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hamlib hbci iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nonfsv4 nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection savedconfig scanner sdl session sndfile spell spl sqlite ssl startup-notification svg swig sysfs tcl tcpd threadsafe tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de de_DE" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev v4l nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ich hänge jetz das build.log ran. Ist richtig lang.

http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398880/

Diesen Service kannte ich noch nicht. Hoffe habe alles richtig gemacht.

Danke für Deine Mühe.

73 Henry

----------

## Finswimmer

/usr/local/include/tk.h:23:3: error: #error Tk 8.4 must be compiled with tcl.h from Tcl 8.4

mach mal ein: emerge -1 tk

und danach wieder emerge -1 python

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3/work/Python-2.6.5/Modules/_tkinter.c:67:

/usr/local/include/tk.h:23:3: error: #error Tk 8.4 must be compiled with tcl.h from Tcl 8.4

```

 Hm.., warum wird hier /usr/local/include/ genutzt?

hast du dort evtl. noch Altlasten liegen?

BTW

statt emerge -1 python

versuche es besser mit

emerge -av1 python:2.6

(ansonsten würde python:3.1 neu gebaut welches ja aber nicht das Problem ist  :Wink: 

----------

## henry

Hallo Josef.95 , hallo Finswimmer,

Danke für Eure Hinweise.

Ich habe in /usr/local/include und /usr/local/lib

alles was tk* und tcl* war gelöscht.

Danach emerge tk tcl -> USE="tk" emerge -1 python:2.6

Hat wunderbar geklappt. Danke Euch Beiden.

Mein System läuft schon mehrer Jahre. Daher sicher noch ein paar Altlasten und

eigene Spileereien.

73 Henry DH5RUM

----------

